# Help with buying



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

I am trying to buy a razr on ebay and some say I need to get a verizon 4g sim card. Does that meani should ask all the sellers if they come with one? I am confused because I thought verizon didnt do sim cards.

I just want to be able to buy a razr and activate it from my house without having to go out.


----------



## Husker_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

Youll need a sim card for verizon 4g phones. They are free from verizon or your can buy one online. Sim cards are tied to the account holder so unless the seller has a new one it wont do you any good.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

can I run it just on 3g till I get the sim card?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

No it won't activate without the similar card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Do i need to bring the phone in or can i go pick up the sim card for free this weekend, so I have it right when the phone come in?


----------



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

Also can I root it and load a rom on it before I pick up my sim card, or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Husker_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont think theyll just hand you a sim card. My limited experiences have been you take the phone in and they put it in and activate it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoBears (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't put a custom rom on yet until you activate the new sim. I had trouble with a custom rom not activating the new sim in my Nexus. You could call Verizon and they will send you a new sim card but you will have to call again when the phone arrives to install and activate. Easiest way is to take the phone to an official corporate store and they will give you a new sim and activate it on the spot free of charge. If you go to a 3rd party retailer they will charge you 20 bucks for the new sim. Hope this helps ya out. Peace out.


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Just get a Sim card from Verizon install it yourself and activate it online. Super simple to do. I was rooted before i activated my razr.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

